

HN Help: Sign the Petition to have Gmail support non-inlined CSS. - orensol
https://www.change.org/petitions/google-support-non-inlined-css-in-gmail

======
orensol
Petition text follows, discussion welcomed :)

Every email client in the world except Gmail (yes, including Outlook)
supports, to some extent, CSS in tags in the head section of HTML emails.
Gmail is the only client in the world that does not, and only supports inline
CSS.

As such, while being a very popular client both on the Web and on Android
devices, Gmail forces anyone who wants to send HTML emails to try and find
workarounds, in order for emails they send to look good across all clients and
devices. In effect though, there's no real solution for sending an email that
looks good across all devices, while not resorting to very small-fixed-width
emails, if you wish them to look good (and then making them not look good on
big screens, Web and desktop clients).

And while other clients have their quirks (like Outlook using Word rendering
engine), almost everything is possible to achieve with them, including
responsive HTML email designs, because they support CSS in the head section of
the HTML. Just as a comparison, iOS supports CSS to a maximum degree,
including media queries, a fact which makes email templates easy to code and
handle, and brilliant to view across iOS devices.

I hereby call upon Google to get with the program, and start supporting non-
inlined CSS in emails. If AOL and Yahoo can do it, you can too.

------
jaachan
Lotus notes and Windows Mobile 7 also don't support it:
[http://newcampaignmon.cachefly.net/assets/files/css/campaign...](http://newcampaignmon.cachefly.net/assets/files/css/campaign-
monitor-guide-to-css-in-email-jan-2013.pdf?ver=1194)

